# VS 2012 Express Editions Available



## Kreij (Sep 22, 2012)

VS 2012 Express Editions

MS changed it somewhat this time. When you download the version your want (let's say VS2012 for Desktop) you get all the languages (C#, C++, VB) as opposed to dowloading them individually like they did with 2010.

The VS UI looks different but seems to have the same functionality as the 2010 edition.
I've not had a chance to play around with it much, so I don't have more info than that.

Code on ! 

Edit : Forgot to add for people not familiar with the Express editions that these are all free.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> VS 2012 Express Editions
> 
> MS changed it somewhat this time. When you download the version your want (let's say VS2012 for Desktop) you get all the languages (C#, C++, VB) as opposed to dowloading them individually like they did with 2010.
> 
> ...



I seen something about it last week on my technet and MSDN Subs, but I haven't had a chance to play with it either buddy.  This is a good offer from Microsoft to us poor coders!  Thanks for giving everybody the heads up!


----------



## Kreij (Sep 22, 2012)

I have to give MS credit for releasing the Express versions for free.
I understand the reasoning that if people get used to the free version they are likely to buy the full version if their coding environment requires one, but what they are giving away is not a trivial amount of code. IMO VS is still the best IDE available.

Oh ... Don't forget you can get SQL Server Express for free also. 
(and numerous other coding related things like XNA Studio, Robotics Developer Studio, etc. etc.)


----------



## Frick (Sep 22, 2012)

Too bad the interface doesn't mix well with Windows 7. 

And that I can't code at all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone that tried these find out if you can compile for x64 with it?  I always have had to upgrade to full visual studio because of that.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 22, 2012)

Frick said:


> Too bad the interface doesn't mix well with Windows 7.



Not sure what you mean, please explain.



			
				Frick said:
			
		

> And that I can't code at all.



You could be writing useful code in two weeks if you gave it a go. It would take a little longer to get to W1zz's level though. 



			
				Ford said:
			
		

> Anyone that tried these find out if you can compile for x64 with it? I always have had to upgrade to full visual studio because of that.


I didn't pull it here at home yet, Ford, so I can't test it.


----------



## Frick (Sep 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Not sure what you mean, please explain.



It's purely estetic. It's made by Windows 8 standards, so it looks different from stuff in Windows 7. No window transparancy, different button styles etc. It feels a bit like I'm running a VM or something. Almost.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I have to give MS credit for releasing the Express versions for free.
> I understand the reasoning that if people get used to the free version they are likely to buy the full version if their coding environment requires one, but what they are giving away is not a trivial amount of code. IMO VS is still the best IDE available.
> 
> Oh ... Don't forget you can get SQL Server Express for free also.
> (and numerous other coding related things like XNA Studio, Robotics Developer Studio, etc. etc.)



Yepper, SQL Server Express is another great tool MS offers.  



FordGT90Concept said:


> Anyone that tried these find out if you can compile for x64 with it?  I always have had to upgrade to full visual studio because of that.



That's a good question. 

*EDIT: I just checked my MSDN account and you still have to upgrade to full visual studio to get x64.  Atleast from there dl offerings*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2012)

Figures.  When is Microsoft going to realize that 32-bit is on the brink of extinction?




Frick said:


> It's purely estetic. It's made by Windows 8 standards, so it looks different from stuff in Windows 7. No window transparancy, different button styles etc. It feels a bit like I'm running a VM or something. Almost.


The main addition to Visual Studio 2012 is the support for Windows 8/Metro UI.  This largely will allow people to program on a tablet.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 22, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Figures. When is Microsoft going to realize that 32-bit is on the brink of death?



Well, Windows Server 2008 R2 only comes in a 64 bit edition so they are on the right track.
Windows Server 2012 is the same (64 bit only)


----------



## MrSeanKon (Oct 5, 2012)

Visual Studio 2012 (Express or other complete versions) runs under Windows XP? 
*I read this link* but I am still confused 
The PC runs XP SP3; it is a hard and boring process to upgrade the OS, that's why I am asking.


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2012)

Just try it. It's free, the only investment you have to do is downloading it.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't think so. You can develop for XP, but VS 2012 won't run on it.
(at least that's what it looks like)


----------



## shooter25 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Can not install on Windows Vista 64-bit machine*

Hey everyone, I'm trying to find out what OS I need for this VS2012 Express for Web. I downloaded it and tried to install it but all it said was OS not supported or some message like that. Does anyone have a link that actually provides system requirements for the express versions?

TIA Shooter


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2012)

shooter25 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm trying to find out what OS I need for this VS2012 Express for Web. I downloaded it and tried to install it but all it said was OS not supported or some message like that. Does anyone have a link that actually provides system requirements for the express versions?
> 
> TIA Shooter





Mindweaver said:


> *EDIT: I just checked my MSDN account and you still have to upgrade to full visual studio to get x64.  Atleast from there dl offerings*






i really like the UI its clean and bright.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2012)

shooter25 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm trying to find out what OS I need for this VS2012 Express for Web. I downloaded it and tried to install it but all it said was OS not supported or some message like that. Does anyone have a link that actually provides system requirements for the express versions?
> 
> TIA Shooter


http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/eng/products/compatibility

•Windows 7 (x86 and x64)
•Windows 8 (x86 and x64)
•Windows Server 2008 R2 (x64)
•Windows Server 2012 (x64)


Visual Studio *2010* supports XP through Windows 7.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i really like the UI its clean and bright.



Nice! I've not installed it yet.. but I will be installing it next week. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/eng/products/compatibility
> 
> •Windows 7 (x86 and x64)
> •Windows 8 (x86 and x64)
> ...




yea it sucks.. I do a lot of coding on an old C2D T7200 laptop with XP.. But it looks like i'll be up grading that to win7 soon or win8.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Oct 7, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Visual Studio *2010* supports XP through Windows 7.


I installed Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate under XP SP3, works OK.
By the way as I saw Visual J# is not inside anymore.
I did not know it cos I had programmed with VS 2003 & VS 2005 (I did not use VS 2008).
*Here are* some comments which explain why Visual J# is not supported anymore by Microsoft.
Thus we have to use Sun's enviroment for Java?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2012)

J# support ended in Visual Studio 2005.  J# is too similar to C# so Java programmers gravitated towards C# rather than the Java clone in J#.

J++ in Visual Studio 6 used JVM.  Sun sued, Microsoft created their own version of the JVM which became known as .NET Framework.  Visual Studio 6 I believe came out in 1998.  .NET Framework debuted in Visual Studio .NET 2002.

If you want to code for Java, you'll have to use something like NetBeans or Eclipse.


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2012)

Is there any difference between C++ in Visual Studio suite and C++ from Rad Studio?

And another question: What does "express edition" mean?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Drone said:


> Is there any difference between C++ in Visual Studio suite and C++ from Rad Studio?
> 
> And another question: What does "express edition" mean?



Express are light versions of a Full Version, meaning they are very basic in functions


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2012)

Drone said:


> Is there any difference between C++ in Visual Studio suite and C++ from Rad Studio?


Different compilers probably.



Drone said:


> And another question: What does "express edition" mean?



It's a stand-alone developing environment for a single language.  It also only supports compiling for x86 machines.  Non-Express often has at least C++, C#, and VB support as well as many more.  Non-Express is also capable of compiling for at least x86, x64, and IA-64.  Express Editions are only licensed for casual programming (nonprofit).  If you're writing commercial software, you need the full Visual Studio.  There's other differences as well but those are the major ones I noticed.


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2012)

nvm


----------



## Kreij (Oct 8, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Express Editions are only licensed for casual programming (nonprofit). If you're writing commercial software, you need the full Visual Studio



This is not true. There is nothing in the MS EULA prohibiting or forbidding the use of its Express Edition products for writing commercial applications.

That being said, if you are going to write a commecial app you will want one of the full versions for the extra features.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2012)

After a long time searching, I finally found the Visual C# Express Edition 2010 EULA:
http://download.microsoft.com/Documents/UseTerms/Visual C Sharp_2010 Express Edition_English_eec3d9f3-30ea-4bbd-bcac-0a6b8b074dac.pdf

The only commercial limitation it has applies to H.264/MPEG-4 and VC-1 standards.  You can't make commercial software that uses those without getting a licence from MPEGLA.com

An EULA for the 2012 version is not available but there's no reason why it should be dramatically changed from 2008 and 2010.




Drone said:


> Thanks for explanation. Is it valid for all other software or only for VS?
> Because I still wonder why RAD studio XE is called extreme edition? It's a full professional suite with 32 and 64 bit support, it includes Delphi, Delphi Prism and C++Builder and it's crossplatform. Or *XE* stands for something else here? So confusing ...


RAD Studio has nothing to do with Visual Studio.  They are separate products from separate companies.


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> RAD Studio has nothing to do with Visual Studio.  They are separate products from separate companies.


Did I say it does? I aksed something else. Whatever, couldn't be bothered ....


----------



## Kreij (Oct 8, 2012)

@Drone
I wasn't sure what you meant either until I dug a little deeper after you posted rather exasperated by the lack of information on what you asked.

The Base C++ between the two should be similar based on the C++ programming language standard.
The differences would come in what APIs are available with the packages, so basically what the RAD Studio underlying framework includes and what .Net has in it.
The "XE" and "XE2" names appear to just be the next gen versions after the 2010 version (as opposed to calling it 2011 or whatever) and the variation of features is in what level you purchase (starter, Pro, Enterprise, Ultimate, Architect) similar to buying the paid versions of Visual Stuido.

Hope that's what you were looking for.


----------



## shooter25 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone! Looks like i'll be creating a Windows 8 VM for future dev work.


----------

